

Adblock plus upset at IOS9 adblocking because it's too good - ikeboy
http://www.theguardian.com/technology/2015/jun/11/adblock-plus-apple-plan-stop-ads

======
noir-york
What next?! You'll soon have people up in arms should Microsoft, Apple or
Google ever bundle a browser... oh wait...

